# Costa wonder why their mazzer stop



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Got hold of a non running royal, and thought royals are pretty bomb proof, so what the hell, sure it would not take much to get it running again, anyway opened it up as the motor or burrs just would not turn, even by hand and this is what I found!

If I could actually upload a photo then it would make this much more interesting!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Got hold of a non running royal, and thought royals are pretty bomb proof, so what the hell, sure it would not take much to get it running again, anyway opened it up as the motor or burrs just would not turn, even by hand and this is what I found!
> 
> If I could actually upload a photo then it would make this much more interesting!



View attachment 14759


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ill have the coffee?

Love pre-ground!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

What a deal!!!! A Mazzer Royal AND FREE COFFEE. Must be your lucky day Dave.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Royal-ly disgusting!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Posted for CC


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Whoa!


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

It's like a beach of coffee!!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

WTF!! That's bonkers..


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Soundproofing.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope that hasn't got into the motor.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

perhaps they thought it was top heavy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

3.5 kg of ground coffee inside the casing of a mazzer


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hope that hasn't got into the motor.


Do not worry my freind did I not say that royals are bomb proof!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Have you worked out how it got in there ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Have you worked out how it got in there ?


I think it was a poorly fitted dosing chamber that is the culprit


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> 3.5 kg of ground coffee inside the casing of a mazzer


You missed a trick Dave

Could've run a competition to guess the weight with the winner getting said stale costa coffee

... maybe not


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

3.457,,, just incase he does and its down to the nearest .001


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

3.5kg!! that is insane. just shows how big they are too ha!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Bloody hell, that's bonkers!!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Have you tried cupping it, never know it may be the best coffee to ever come out of there....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Funny thing is this grinders are so bomb proof, that following a complete strip and removal of all the ground coffee, I hooked it up and fired it up and boom spins sweet as nut, quite and smooth, just shows you what people will discard.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Fook!!!......what did the coffee taste like?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You need to ask?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Just like a normal Costa brew


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hmmmm Mazzer flavoured coffee


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Blackstone said:


> Just like a normal Costa brew


I bet it improves with age.....and iron filings


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Literally just opened mine now after picking up tonight had to use some of the wrong tools lol well one wrong tool....

Was expecting to see a flood of coffee due to weight and state of doser. Was pleasantly surprised and concluded the weight bit is down to the "their tanks" statement by the Chap!!

However I am putting the bottom back on now and going back to the doser as all the wiring has scared me off lol. I really don't have a clue what I'm doing!


----------



## blueray (Sep 29, 2014)

They thought it needed some ballast, but I am sure they are ok without it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> It's like a beach of coffee!!!


Costa del Soll?

That is pretty unbelievable! 3.5kg - I know some big Mazzers suffer from retention but...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> 3.5 kg of ground coffee inside the casing of a mazzer


As if they're not heavy enough already......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mr O said:


> As if they're not heavy enough already......


I know it did alert me to a problem!, it is rare that I see them like this though.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Omg


----------

